
Infinity Hook – Hook system calls, context switches, page faults and more - MikusR
https://github.com/everdox/InfinityHook
======
MikusR
"Hook system calls, context switches, page faults, DPCs and more. InfinityHook
works along side Patchguard and VBS/Hyperguard to subtly hook various kernel
events. InfinityHook is incredibly portable and stealthy, it works in all
versions of Windows 7 to the latest versions of Windows 10.

InfinityHook stands to be one of the best tools in the rootkit arsenal over
the last decade."

